# "You know what I'm getting sick of?" thread.



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of? Square-1 parity. Graaah!

You know what I'm getting sick of? My storebought that locks up doing sexy move.

You know what I'm getting sick of? My inability to do 4x4x4 at a decent speed.

You know what I'm getting sick of? My lost 7x7x7 piece. I want to practise!

Add your own!


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what i'm sick of? Those rate a/give a threads.


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of? The rate threads, and other threads like that.

edit: *ninja'd*


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of? Random people adding me on MSN messenger and sending me messages like "OMFG HOW DO I GET FASTER?"


----------



## Forte (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm sick of?

I'm not sick! Yay!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm sick of?

Umm... nothing at the moment...


----------



## Rook (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of? 

My Rubik's 4x4 in general.
Not having a 3x3 at the moment (it broke when it fell down ). My cubing times have pretty much plateau'd now, if not slowing down.
The comments people make on Youtube. (Not all, but a lot of them just make me want to :fp )


----------



## TemurAmir (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of?
The flu 
My rubik's DIY has not arrived yet


----------



## (R) (Nov 28, 2009)

Im sick of people bing sick of things... and long quote chains


----------



## (R) (Nov 28, 2009)

Rook said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of?
> 
> My Rubik's 4x4 in general.
> Not having a 3x3 at the moment (it broke when it fell down ). My cubing times have pretty much plateau'd now, if not slowing down.
> The comments people make on Youtube. (Not all, but a lot of them just make me want to :fp )





ben1996123 said:


> You know what I'm sick of?
> 
> Umm... nothing at the moment...





Forte said:


> You know what I'm sick of?
> 
> I'm not sick! Yay!





Sa967St said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of? Random people adding me on MSN messenger and sending me messages like "OMFG HOW DO I GET FASTER?"





Logan said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of? The rate threads, and other threads like that.
> 
> edit: *ninja'd*





dannyz0r said:


> You know what i'm sick of? Those rate a/give a threads.





Musli4brekkies said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of? Square-1 parity. Graaah!
> 
> You know what I'm getting sick of? My storebought that locks up doing sexy move.
> 
> ...





(R) said:


> Im sick of people bing sick of things... and long quote chains



Yeah Like this sry for double posts


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sick of looking for pieces from cubes that exploded.


----------



## Kxg (Nov 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of? Random people adding me on MSN messenger and sending me messages like "OMFG HOW DO I GET FASTER?"



Haha, after reading your post I almost felt like doing that.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of?
Being sick :/


----------



## michaellahti (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of? This kid, who keeps asking me everything...

http://www.youtube.com/user/iJakeTV#g/a


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'm getting sick of? Random people adding me on MSN messenger and sending me messages like "OMFG HOW DO I GET FASTER?"
> ...


three people already did that today


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 28, 2009)

3 speed, and threads like this.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of? Lock ups on an Eastsheen 4x4x4.


----------



## ostracod (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm sick of G-perms. They are the most common PLL, but the algorithm I use is no fun- involves little "u" moves and little "b" moves. I got one on my 7x7x7, and I tried to finish it, but I failllled. XD

Plus you gotta mirror it and reverse it. Mirroring isn't bad, but reversing makes practically a new algorithm (although I've done it so many times now that I don't really make a distinction).

My favorites are A-perm, H-perm, U-perm, T-perm, Y-perm, R-perm.... actually, now that I think of it, G-perm is the only one I dislike. Even N-perms are OK for me, although they are a tad slow.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh, I forgot, A perms. Screw A perms.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 29, 2009)

YKWIGSO? my crappy storebought cube


----------



## TioMario (Nov 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



I did !


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 29, 2009)

You know what im getting sick of? Mario kart wii online rape


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 29, 2009)

i am sick of my speakers being broken, my storebought locks up, my DIY has not arrived, and i can't memorize the g perms


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 29, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of? PEOPLE POSTING IN THE WRONG SUB-FORUM.

This belongs in off-topic.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 29, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of? PEOPLE POSTING IN THE WRONG SUB-FORUM.
> 
> This belongs in off-topic.


It was meant to be about cubing, but oh well. I should have been more specific.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 29, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'm getting sick of? PEOPLE POSTING IN THE WRONG SUB-FORUM.
> ...



Just because something is remotely cubing related doesn't mean that it doesn't belong in Off-Topic. This thread does not relate to actual speedcubing (methods, algs, etc.), and thus should not be in this forum. Lucas is absolutely correct.


----------



## Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

michaellahti said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of? This kid, who keeps asking me everything...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/iJakeTV#g/a



Hes a spoiled little noob. Buying 5 v-cubes at once? just no. And his computer is way expensive. I hate him.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 29, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of?
Minorities.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

-biased teachers.
-broken 2x2s.
-forgetting half of cll because of broken 2x2s. (and i probably lost the 1/3 of ss i knew)


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

You know what I'm sick of?
My freaking Magic, which I properly restrung and then like 4 of the strings broke.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

You know what I'm getting sick of?

NOOBS.
No breaks for cubing (homework, more often than not).
Mother-effing G-perms and N-perms.

For Gs, it's an A and a U or a T and a J/R.
For Ns, it's ALWAYS an E and a Z.
FAIL.


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 29, 2009)

You know what I'm sick of? When I'm in the middle of a solve, and it's looking really good, possibly PB, when all of the sudden... *THUMP*...my cat jumps up on my desk and lays on my keyboard, stopping the timer. -_-

...but I do love my kittay. <3


----------



## michaellahti (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool Frog said:


> i am sick of my speakers being broken, my storebought locks up, my DIY has not arrived, and i can't memorize the g perms



Those g perms were definitely the harddest plls for me to memorize.


----------



## michaellahti (Nov 29, 2009)

Logan said:


> michaellahti said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'm getting sick of? This kid, who keeps asking me everything...
> ...



Lol I FEEL THE EXACT SAME WAY! SO GLAD YOU SAID THAT!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sick of Vista (running off of my laptop)


----------



## luke1984 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of? Random people adding me on MSN messenger and sending me messages like "OMFG HOW DO I GET FASTER?"



Can I add you if I don't ask such questions?


----------



## Overtime (Nov 29, 2009)

Not having time to memorize parity for 4x4 and pll algs, forgetting parity algorithms, and random screwups


----------



## shelley (Nov 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> You know what I'm getting sick of? Random people adding me on MSN messenger and sending me messages like "OMFG HOW DO I GET FASTER?"



So don't advertise your screen name. PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 30, 2009)

Post whores


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm tired of people mentioning my 11-12 posts per day.


----------



## Kian (Nov 30, 2009)

You know, I'm sick of following my dreams, man. I'm just going to ask where they're going and hook up with 'em later.


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sick of Edward's posts.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> I'm tired of my 11-12 posts per day.



*fix'd*


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tired of my 11-12 posts per day.
> ...



Dude, why the heck...

I'm still tired of a high post per day number being a bad thing.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 30, 2009)

It's not. High useless ppd is bad though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



It's okay, even if you're post count goes down (lol) you'll still be remembered as the guy with the 11-12 posts per day.

I be getting sick of cubes. They make me bored now.


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> It's not. High useless ppd is bad though.



But most of my posts aren't useless, are they? I usually try to help, and or stay positive, don't I?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > LewisJ said:
> ...



Omg, me too.

Sometimes, i get physically sick. :x
My head starts hurting and my stomach starts to churn and i get nauseous.


EDIT: Wow, Edwards post count is 5.586 times what mine is. o_o
That's not even taking Elcarc into account.


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> But most of my posts *are* useless,* aren't* they?



You mixed some words and added some extras.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 30, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Post whores





Edward said:


> I'm tired of people mentioning my 11-12 posts per day.


Haha, I'm one to talk though...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm tired of forum games >.>


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm getting sick of losing the game.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing makes me sick.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 1, 2009)

I sick of retards who don't cube trying to make come-backs over youtube... It's and embarassment...

This on Yu's 6.57 solve:

Hey 

This is about the Nakaji Fake? video arguement... kk 
Right, see i did some observing right? at the World record holder ...Erik Fridrich..right? Well his fastest solve or something is 6.22 seconds...and the scramble he does is 25 moves in 6 secs! 
But you see Nakaji, Second best in the world, does scrambles 25 moves in 7.5 secs... but his final time is 6.57secs! If you think the scramble is too fast for a human being...well Check out Fridrichs scramble if he does it in 1.5 seconds faster! Fridrich is Legit! everyone says! but why is Nakaji fake? what if Fridrich fakes and no one notices?

Another point, You need to include the fact that he had a PLL and OLL skip!


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 1, 2009)

No not Fridrich, Akkersdjik.

I'm sick of that Rowe vs Fazrulz thread flame war.

I'm also sick of people at my school always asking for my cube. It's like: Hey Thomas, Thomas, Thomas, THOMAS! GIMME UR CUBE NAO!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 1, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> No not Fridrich, Akkersdjik.



Orly? Since when?


Spoiler



[/sarcasm]


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry, I just find sarcasm a bit hard to find when it's typed.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm sick of people trying to be a 'speedcuber' when they can't even solve it.
Another thing I'm getting sick of:

People: OiOi! Can you please solve this?

Me: No learn it yourself.

People: Solve it now!


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 3, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I sick of retards who don't cube trying to make come-backs over youtube... It's and embarassment...


Haha... I've had a few of them. Someone once posted a comment on my videos, during which I didn't talk. He said something along the lines of, "your gay you dont even know how to talk." 

I wrote a few paragraphs for each reply. It was pretty funny, actually. I ended up saying that "since only a person without a brain would say [something he said, don't remember what], I can conclude that you don't have a brain. And if you don't have a brain, you must be dead. So I'm sitting here wondering whether your pathetic comments were typed by a cadaver that has fallen onto a keyboard."


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm soooo sick of people spelling Fridrich wrong. I've heard Fredrich, Fridrech, Friedrich even friedrice! Fredrich has to be the most common.


----------

